

Stolen Camera Finder - touchstone
http://www.photographyblog.com/news/stolen_camera_finder/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+photographyblog+PhotographyBLOG

======
senorprogrammer
Seems appropriate to link directly to the original source for this one:
<http://www.stolencamerafinder.com/>

~~~
touchstone
Thanks thought about that after I posted...

------
vipivip
Cameras are expensive toys, a camera finder is a sure try.

------
gcb
No idea cameras also uploaded serial numbers. Is it in exif?

And more importantly, doesn't sites like flickr strip it out?

